# Goliath still for adoption in N.Y.



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

This cat hasn't found a home yet so I'm posting again;
**Goliath is a beautiful Maine **** that seems to have been social at 
some point in his life. He was probably discarded at a young age and 
left to fend for himself. He shows signs of coming around and then 
regresses because his current situation isn't conducive to 
socializing. He's been abused by neighborhood kids and threatened 
by a neighbor. The cats in the area have one by one disappeared. 
Goliath is the last of a colony of 8 cats.

Goliath has been neutered, vaccinated and tested. Sadly, he's tested 
positive for FIV (confirmed Western Blot). They say he's healthy as 
a horse, no signs of FIV, no bartonella or any of the secondary 
infection/viruses that go along with the condition ... but FIV+. His 
current foster home is no longer available and the colony that was 
offered isn't even an option. The vet's office will hold him 
temporarily. We're looking for a controlled environment where 
Goliath can be safe, happy and healthy.**

Thank-you very much!!


----------

